# 10/100 switch enough for MRV?



## clay_w (Dec 7, 2003)

I need to add an Ethernet line in my bedroom to connect my new blu-ray player to as I only have 1 hardwired line ran to that room and it is used for MRV.

MRV has been working fine between my bedroom and my family room up to this point, will adding a 10/100 switch in my bedroom interfere or slow down my MRV?

Would a gigabit switch be better?

Thanks!


----------



## Throckmorton (Dec 7, 2007)

I had a bedroom HR-20 and a Media Center PC hooked to an old 100mb hub and MRV worked fine.


----------



## wallybarthman (Feb 4, 2009)

clay_w said:


> I need to add an Ethernet line in my bedroom to connect my new blu-ray player to as I only have 1 hardwired line ran to that room and it is used for MRV.
> 
> MRV has been working fine between my bedroom and my family room up to this point, will adding a 10/100 switch in my bedroom interfere or slow down my MRV?
> 
> ...


You'll be fine. I would suggest the Gigabit swtich though - they're not that much more expensive and then you have it for future use.


----------



## clay_w (Dec 7, 2003)

I am just being cheap I guess, lol. :lol:

I can pick a a 10/100 switch locally for $15 where as the gigabit ones are more in the $50 range.

So, the consensus is that MRV should work fine with the 10/100 but gigabit would be more future proof?


----------



## wallybarthman (Feb 4, 2009)

clay_w said:


> I am just being cheap I guess, lol. :lol:
> 
> I can pick a a 10/100 switch locally for $15 where as the gigabit ones are more in the $50 range.
> 
> So, the consensus is that MRV should work fine with the 10/100 but gigabit would be more future proof?


I bought two D-Link switches from Amazon new for $29 each w/ free shipping.

The HR-2x boxes only have 100 Mb ethernet. What's more important is that they be plugged into the same switch, or the two switches they're plugged into directly connected to one another. Originally I didn't have things this way and had some problems, but now it's pretty smooth.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

A switch with only two devices and an uplink probably doesn't need to be gigabit.

I doubt that most _dedicated_ Blu-ray players have gigabit Ethernet.


----------



## clay_w (Dec 7, 2003)

harsh said:


> A switch with only two devices and an uplink probably doesn't need to be gigabit.
> 
> I doubt that most _dedicated_ Blu-ray players have gigabit Ethernet.


Right, I am sure the Blu-ray player isn't gigabit.


----------



## vaio3441 (Sep 18, 2007)

Do the DirectTV units have gigabit ethernet?


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

vaio3441 said:


> Do the DirectTV units have gigabit ethernet?


No. 10/100 ports.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

You can pickup decent gigabit units online for fairly cheap.

$30 - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833156250

But yes, 10/100 will work fine.


----------



## BudShark (Aug 11, 2003)

clay_w said:


> I need to add an Ethernet line in my bedroom to connect my new blu-ray player to as I only have 1 hardwired line ran to that room and it is used for MRV.
> 
> MRV has been working fine between my bedroom and my family room up to this point, will adding a 10/100 switch in my bedroom interfere or slow down my MRV?
> 
> ...


In your scenario either would be fine. A 10/100 hub would work perfectly fine as well assuming you never use both simultaneously.

The only question I would have is if you plan on doing the MRV upgrade when its widely released. In that case you won't need the switch and could go DECA. Depending on your situation, the $149 for the Dish or SWiM upgrade and DECA upgrade (including any non-MRV capable receivers) might be a better way to go.


----------



## clay_w (Dec 7, 2003)

BudShark said:


> In your scenario either would be fine. A 10/100 hub would work perfectly fine as well assuming you never use both simultaneously.
> 
> The only question I would have is if you plan on doing the MRV upgrade when its widely released. In that case you won't need the switch and could go DECA. Depending on your situation, the $149 for the Dish or SWiM upgrade and DECA upgrade (including any non-MRV capable receivers) might be a better way to go.


I won't "need" to go DECA as I have the only 2 MRV capable receivers wired but maybe I could look into that option a little more to see what advantages it would have...

Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## VandyCWG (Dec 19, 2006)

wallybarthman said:


> I bought two D-Link switches from Amazon new for $29 each w/ free shipping.
> 
> The HR-2x boxes only have 100 Mb ethernet. What's more important is that they be plugged into the same switch, or the two switches they're plugged into directly connected to one another. Originally I didn't have things this way and had some problems, but now it's pretty smooth.


I have multiple switches in my house, and they are connected to a router, not together, and they work perfectly fine.


----------



## wildbill129 (Dec 22, 2006)

I have two 10/100 switches on my network, plus a router. I have multiple devices connected to both of them. MRV works great.


----------



## shobi (Apr 22, 2010)

If you have a SWiM dish or external SWiM, you won't need to connect your HD-DVRs to your router if they are HR24 because they have a built-in DECA (in fact, you should not use the ethernet connection because it disables the ability of the receivers to communicate over the coax).

You can order an "internet connection kit", which is a DECA that connects your coax network with your router, and allows all your HD-DVRs to connect to the Internet through DirecTV's coax. This is primarily a benefit to people who aren't able to connect all their receivers to their Internet router.

If you don't have a SWiM installation, then you can try connecting your receivers together via your Internet router to achieve MRV. This will work but is not "officially" supported by DirecTV. This doesn't mean they forbid it, and it saves you from the need to have a SWiM installation or to have DECAs and filters installed, as long as you are using your router to connect H24 and HR24 receivers together.

At some point, even though you may have given yourself a temporary MRV setup, you will need to call DirecTV to enable MRV service (officially known as Whole Home DVR service). This will set you back a big $3/month for the service, no matter how many receivers you have.

If you are an existing customer and need to have an installer come to your house, the MRV upgrade will set you back $99 (and possibly $49 for installation charge depending on whatever else you are upgrading). The installer will swap any non-compatible receivers, install any needed DECAs and filters, and upgrade your dish or install an external SWiM, if needed.


----------

